# yellow crap under oil cap



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

so how screwed am i . i have a 2.o i smashed my oil pan so its been leaking but i havnt diving the car its just been sitting out side and today i want to go swap the pan so first i looked under the oil cap and there was a bunch of yellow crap stuck. I pulled the dip stick and it looked the same just little pieces of yellow stuff on it. i drained some of the oil and it looked fine. i added enough oil to move my car inside, it just went for the side of my garage to inside it. the car started and ran fine.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (apw)*

My 99 2 slow was the same. Change your oil more often. I think there are some TSBs on the 1.8T for water condensing inside the engine and creating that yellow crap when it mixes with oil.


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (stratclub)*

Thanks I put a new pan on and changed the oil and filter


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (apw)*

Yeah that was likely just condensation which tends to build up when the motor isn't ran at operating temp for a while. A 30 min italian tune up should take care of it and prevent it from happening.


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (bcze1)*

italian tune up?
i just put a new pan on i jp welded back together and did fresh oil and filter and im still getting a little on the dip stick. after the holidays i will be putting a new steal pan on and flushing the coolant. but i just waant to make sure this sh*ts not going to screw my engine 
thanks for everyones help 


_Modified by apw at 11:17 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (bcze1)*

wtf is a italian tune up????


----------



## VolksDude (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (19vdubcabrio97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19vdubcabrio97* »_wtf is a italian tune up????

Drive it like you stole it...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (VolksDude)*

Like stated, just condensation. Some cars will have this even if driven on the highway normally. You need to get the oil nice and hot for a longer period of time to evaporate out any moisture and allow the crank-case breather system lead it to combustion.


----------



## Rdmkiii (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (apw)*

that **** is normal. dont replace ne thing. just drive it more and dont worry about it it will not do ne thing to your motor. trust me


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (19vdubcabrio97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19vdubcabrio97* »_wtf is a italian tune up????

Drive it at or near full throttle near the red line for an extended period of time, typically up a long hill, or over a longer distance.

As for the moisture that is likely normal condensation, caused by cooler temperatures, short trips or high humidity in the air.
unless your oil is poop brown looking as well, then you are probably leaking water from your headgasket, cracked head or cracked block.


----------



## dtapia_1392 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (VolksDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19vdubcabrio97* »_
wtf is a italian tune up????



_Quote, originally posted by *VolksDude* »_
Drive it like you stole it...

hahahhahaha


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (dtapia_1392)*

its normal








i get it sometimes too, but usually only during the winter when i only drive to school and back.
its just from the engine not running hot enough to burn off the condensation that builds up from short trips and cold weather.
there is a thread about this in the MK3 diy section.
and there are several almost identical threads in the archives as well.








OP: search is your new best friend


----------



## streetrodder92 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: yellow crap under oil cap (apw)*

this deff helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

